# ACT State Sponsorships - New Lists Released



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

The ACT has finally released it's new lists.

By way of a summary, the ACT has changed its system of sponsorship and appear to have put lots of thought into the new lists and vetting process. As a result there are now 2 lists:

* An ACT Skills in Demand List (SDL) Baseline List for occupations that the ACT will sponsor without, apparently, a limit to numbers of applicants.
* An ACT Skills in Demand List "Off List" which is for occupations that will be considered only on an individual pre-sponsorship vetting basis.

The website hasn't been updated as yet, and I don't know how to attach them here, so please visit our blog if you want to download the lists and instructions.

Cheers,
Veronika


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Veronika. The ACT List alot like the CSL that DIAC publishes. 



SOMV said:


> The ACT has finally released it's new lists.
> 
> By way of a summary, the ACT has changed its system of sponsorship and appear to have put lots of thought into the new lists and vetting process. As a result there are now 2 lists:
> 
> ...


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Thanks Veronika. The ACT List alot like the CSL that DIAC publishes.


Now why can't Victoria come out with the same list, then I could apply for state sponsorship as Applications and Analyst Programmer there. Grrrr..... don't think I could live in Canberra.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I was amused that Furniture Upholsterer is on the list. 

Can't wait to see the run on Furniture Upholsterer courses at TAFE 



matjones said:


> Now why can't Victoria come out with the same list, then I could apply for state sponsorship as Applications and Analyst Programmer there. Grrrr..... don't think I could live in Canberra.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

amaslam said:


> I was amused that Furniture Upholsterer is on the list.
> 
> Can't wait to see the run on Furniture Upholsterer courses at TAFE


haha... yes, I can just imagine.

One interesting thing I noticed on the SA state sponsorship is that they don't so any sponsorship for IT professions. Is there a reason for that? are there no IT companies in SA?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Occasionally there are offices there, but most of the companies just keep a small sales office and send the techies out from Melbourne as needed.

It's odd as the whole of SA is considered regional so I would expect that they'd want all occupations.



matjones said:


> haha... yes, I can just imagine.
> 
> One interesting thing I noticed on the SA state sponsorship is that they don't so any sponsorship for IT professions. Is there a reason for that? are there no IT companies in SA?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont understand this, we applied in april, gave our proofs again in may, our agent wrote to them again yesterday and the reply the gave was..
Due to the concerns about the economic climate and the effect on the It industry, processing of some IT applications have been delayed where concerns are held about employability in the Canberra market. We are awaiting advice from an industry panel before proceeding with the applications. 

and the ASCO code is in the new list.. what would this mean? they are still holding the application or would they be clearing it.. Darn!! i am so confused and restless.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Anj:

I was reading through the links that were and apparently there is some other assessment for IT skills in addition to the ACS one:

From the 176 Sponsorship Guidelines doc on Veronikas blog link:
SPONSORSHIP OF COMPUTER PROFESSIONALS 
ICT Occupations subject to the QUOTA must: 
•	have a positive skill assessment from the ACS; and
•	be assessed by the relevant ACT based body as having at least one year full time experience in one of the nominated specialisations before the sponsorship is lodged.

The two bodies assessing Quota specialisations in the ACT are:
•	University of Canberra (UC), 
Faculty of Information Sciences and Engineering
Mr Dharmendra Sharma 
Professor & Dean, Faculty of Information Sciences and Engineering
Phone: +61 2 6201 2001 
Fax: +61 2 6201 5231
Email: [email protected]
http://www.canberra.edu.au/faculties/ise/skills-in-demand--assessment

•	Canberra Institute Technology (CIT), 
Centre for Information & Communication Technology
GPO Box 826, Canberra ACT 2601
Phone: (02) 6205 2491
Fax: (02) 6207 3338
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.cit.act.edu.au

A fee will be charged by the assessing body for the assessment service. Please contact the CIT or UC for further information. 


I wonder if that needs to happen, but it shouldn't for already in process apps

Since this info hasn't even hit the ACT website yet, maybe word is still passing through the processing ranks and what you got was a 'formula' response.

I'd send another query out next week. Maybe by then everything is posted.



anj1976 said:


> i dont understand this, we applied in april, gave our proofs again in may, our agent wrote to them again yesterday and the reply the gave was..
> Due to the concerns about the economic climate and the effect on the It industry, processing of some IT applications have been delayed where concerns are held about employability in the Canberra market. We are awaiting advice from an industry panel before proceeding with the applications.
> 
> and the ASCO code is in the new list.. what would this mean? they are still holding the application or would they be clearing it.. Darn!! i am so confused and restless.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

The assessment is for those with code 2231-79 (nec), or those which have a quota and need verification. I found out, it was the same when we applied as well, but since our code is different and woe got our CV verified we did not have to get the assessment done again.

The reply we got was from our Case office for ACT application. I just called my agent, will contact him again (couldn't speak as he was busy) and see what he has to say about it.

What they replied to our query was the same thing they told me when i called them a couple of weeks back. Just a lil curious. I had lost hope, really, not lost-lost but yes I was preparing myself for delayed approval and then this thing came up, raising my hopes again. Darn again 

life is like that, it doesnt let u live in peace, just when u start accepting thing, it does something and u get ur hopes high again 

anyway, will update what zee agent says..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Hi Anj:
> 
> I was reading through the links that were and apparently there is some other assessment for IT skills in addition to the ACS one:
> 
> ...


wat if my skill(1231-31) is in both the list??thn do i need to get the skills assesed from the body mentioned above??
one more thing i read all the info on blogs mentioned above, so from wht i get do i need to show 3 years of exp in my relevant(ACS asssesed) field???..i have around 1.5 years of exp in the relevant field...in total 4 years


----------



## Rose_Canberra (Aug 7, 2009)

SOMV said:


> The ACT has finally released it's new lists.
> 
> By way of a summary, the ACT has changed its system of sponsorship and appear to have put lots of thought into the new lists and vetting process. As a result there are now 2 lists:
> 
> ...


Hello Veronica,

Thanks a lot for your update :clap2:

But in the Blog both the list is same, i mean Base line list and Off list(quota occupations). And My occupation is already in Quota. 

It would be greatfull if you could update the Off list(Occupations which are in quota) 

Cheers,
Rose


----------



## clarence456 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Managed services*

Hi! I really one of the nice informations on ACT Sponsorships which is on compute professionals so I like this I just provide managed services which is my business but I think its also one of the good news for my business.Thanks a lot.



EDITED by MODERATOR: Cannot advertise your business if you are not a premium subscriber.


----------

